# Hello



## Emmeline (Aug 1, 2012)

Hi, I'm new here. My daughter adores mice (and so do I) so we're looking to buy a couple of females as pets. Can anyone suggest a good place to buy them in the Sussex area?

Thanks,

Emmeline


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Hello, welcome to the forum! I hope you find what you're looking for. : D


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome
I cannot think of anyone in sussex at the moment, i am in surrey, perhaps you could place an ad in the wanted section.


----------



## Emmeline (Aug 1, 2012)

Thank you both! We are going to see a breeder near Guildford on Saturday so fingers crossed


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

good luck


----------

